# Cafe Vittoria



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Man, this place is cool. As far as overall cafe experience is concerned, this is the best place in boston. Famous in the North End, and all around town for that matter, Caffe Vittoria ranks above all for atmosphere. Sporting six functioning espresso machines, and about a hundred relics from ye olden days, walking in is like time traveling. Great espresso, healthy crema and rich color. Taste reminds me of dark roasted hazelnuts. I asked the barista why my double shot was so big, and his response was a little unsettling. Tourists in the area were disappointed that the drink they ordered was small (hey what did you think espresso was?!), so as a result they just pour longer shots/pull an extra one. I still think this is BS, but if you ask about it they'll happily pull you traditional shots. Guess they have to pay the bills somehow. They offer gelato, but I've never tried it. Prices are a little steeper, but reflective of the touristy neighborhood that surrounds it. I can't drink, but friends say the grappa is phenomenal in addition to many other liqueurs that they offer. Take a stroll around while you're there, the left hand section and rear are very old world cafe, while the right is a more traditional bar layout.

Goddamn I love this place.

More...


----------

